# Almost Impossible to Buy a Gun



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I searched for weeks for my last pistol before I found one in stock. I searched for weeks for a shotgun until this morning & found one in stock. But I can't buy it. Their website it down. Rejects my card because software updates block my credit card. And my ATM card. Customer service won't allow me to buy over the phone & go pick it up. They won't hold the gun for me until I drive there. It will be sold within 20 minutes & it takes an hour to get there. What does all this mean? When store employees were holding toilet paper for friends last Spring, well they're doing the same with guns now.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

It just sold.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I was at my LGS just yesterday and I asked Luke why when everyone in town is out of handguns and shotguns he still has plenty in stock?
He explained that he spends hours on the phone every day hunting for inventory and has had very good luck.
If you want to come to Wisconsin. Luke can fix you up.

GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Everybody is buying because everybody is afraid of:
Biden getting elected,
Riots and BLM continuing to “peacefully protest”, 
Democrats taking over both houses and the White House. 
Criminals continuing to act like criminals and fighting with police and resisting arrest, thus necessitating more police shootings of “innocent” protesters, 

It’s just like preparing for a Hurricane. The day before it makes landfall is not the time to buy plywood.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I think it will happen but I am actually more worried about what is going to happen When Trump is re-elected. I think there will be nation wide riots.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

rustygun said:


> I think it will happen but I am actually more worried about what is going to happen When Trump is re-elected. I think there will be nation wide riots.


He can legally send in the force... politics will be off the table. IMO


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

MLK. Had the right idea, Great Man !! Nonviolent protests.

I'm profiling much more I'm a little less trustworthy, human nature instinct.


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

Babbalou1956 said:


> I searched for weeks for my last pistol before I found one in stock. I searched for weeks for a shotgun until this morning & found one in stock. But I can't buy it. Their website it down. Rejects my card because software updates block my credit card. And my ATM card. Customer service won't allow me to buy over the phone & go pick it up. They won't hold the gun for me until I drive there. It will be sold within 20 minutes & it takes an hour to get there. What does all this mean? When store employees were holding toilet paper for friends last Spring, well they're doing the same with guns now.


supply and demand. i have been thru it myself, looking for a 1911.

one make, is just not available. (i DO NOT buy online) i go to the LGS or my range for all my gun purchases.

that being said, just cuz one make of 1911 was not available did not mean they are all unavailable.

today in fact, i picked up my Remington R 1911, after waiting for the background check, which took 3 weeks, thanks to my tyrannical goobner extended the wait time from 7 days... to..."up to"
30 days..!!!!!!!

so if (say) you want one particular 9 MM, but the brand you want is not available then get another brand, that IS in stock?

another thing you could do, is get to the gun shop BEFORE they open, be at least with-in the first few allowed inside, and shop then..??

this is what i have been doing since the covid struck, and there are limits to people in the store.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I just got a lucky break. Website showed another shotgun in stock, the same but 28" barrel instead of 18.5". Oh well. I paid for it, printed my receipt & went to the store. On the way there I got a text saying "Sorry to cancel your order but it's not in stock." Ticked off, again. I played dumb & just handed them my receipt & said I'm here to pick up the shotgun. The guy says sorry but I don't see it. But we do have this other one with an 18.5" barrel. (That's the one I wanted!) Website showed it's not available in ANY of there stores in my state! I bought it & got home. Tonight an employee there is going to finish his shift, go to get the shotgun & find it was sold to a customer. Me. Lesson learned; I won't rely on websites to be up to date. I'll go to the store & look. By the way they were cleaned out. They said shelves were full of guns & ammo after the truck arrived this morning. Empty now.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

One of the primary reasons folks are getting firearms is all the criminals they let out of lockup due to the virus. Also in states like NY and CA there is almost no crime that requires bail to be set so the criminals just go out and do it again. Repeat crimes by criminals who were just let out have skyrocketed here in NY.Look at how the crime rate in NYC has gone up this year. Also, in all those cities with the riots and looting, the cops arrest and the DAs drop the charges. Just a wonderful situation. Pretty soon every town and city will resemble Chicago. When you vote for a communist this is the result.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

rustygun said:


> I think it will happen but I am actually more worried about what is going to happen When Trump is re-elected. I think there will be nation wide riots.


Yes, we should all vote for Biden because the left mob/blm/antifa, etc... is too intimidating and violent, and we just don't want anymore violence and destruction. Trump is going to win by the largest landslide in U.S. history, get ready, I know I am! Trump on Mt. Rushmore now! In other words the left socialist/communist's know they can't win constitutionally at the ballot box so they will intimidate with violence and destruction, just like any ole run of the mill socialist/communist/marxist/dictatorship.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

denner said:


> Yes, we should all vote for Biden because the left mob/blm/antifa, etc... is too intimidating and violent, and we just don't want anymore violence and destruction. *Trump is going to win by the largest landslide in U.S. history*, get ready, I know I am! Trump on Mt. Rushmore now! In other words the left socialist/communist's know they can't win constitutionally at the ballot box so they will intimidate with violence and destruction, just like any ole run of the mill socialist/communist/marxist/dictatorship.


I sure hope so. If not we are screwed. Whether anyone likes Trump or not the ramifications of the Democrats taking over the government can't be ignored. People have to look at the big picture. The future of our Constitutional Republic is at stake. Once that's gone we won't be getting it back.

Biden is already looking at a list of Left wing radicals to appoint to the Supreme Court if elected. More than likely Ginsberg at age 87 and Breyer at 82 will be gone during the next four years. Thomas and Alito who are the most conservative justices are 72 and 70 respectively. If a Democrat wins two terms as president chances are that Thomas and Alito could be replaced as well.

Even more troubling is that the Democrats have been proposing adding additional justices to the Supreme Court stacking it in their favor. In addition they want to grant statehood to DC and Puerto Rico giving them four additional senate seats and congressional representation. It's no secret that the Democrats have always been hostile towards the 2nd Amendment and Constitutional law. No 2nd Amendment no Constitutional law. The 2nd Amendment is the only right who's purpose is to preserve all of the others.

All of their candidates for president raised their hands when asked if they were in favor of providing government healthcare benefits for all of the illegal invaders currently living in the United States. This is nothing more than an invitation and rolling out the welcome mat for future invaders. Once they're here they ain't goin' nowhere, they're here to stay. There will not be as there is not now, any effort to round them up and deport them. They will be granted all rights and privileges as if they are citizens including the right to vote.

The United States of America is on its way to becoming a third world nation ruled by oligarchs no different than the third world hell holes that the illegal invaders have left. That's what's at stake come this November 3rd.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

The communist party has declared war on the USA. They also identify as the Democrat Party when it's convenient. Antifa said it's not about George Floyd. They said they will continue violent riots until they eliminate capitalism. Which brings up the Oath of Enlistment: "I, _____, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign AND DOMESTIC..." Antifa is a domestic enemy of the USA. Our military may be fighting them at some point. Antifa is well funded, organized & armed & they are coming after our freedom. If we're unarmed (their goal) we lose our country. I never thought I'd spend my last years shooting communists busting through my front door because of my pro-Trump Facebook posts but that is a possibility. Remember the "well funded civilian military" that Obama spoke of many times in 2008? I'm certain he was speaking about Antifa.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Babbalou1956 said:


> Remember the "well funded civilian military" that Obama spoke of many times in 2008? I'm certain he was speaking about Antifa.


That rings a bell! I thought at the time that he had just smoked a joint, turns out he was maybe showing his hand.
GW


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

RK3369 said:


> Everybody is buying because everybody is afraid of:
> Biden getting elected,
> Riots and BLM continuing to "peacefully protest",
> Democrats taking over both houses and the White House.
> ...


You forgot, defunding the Police. And in Virginia, it is getting even worse. Gov. Blackface just reduced the charge of assualting a police officer, Fire Fighters, EMT's and even judges from a felony to a simple misdemeanor. A big HIGH FIVE given by the BLM and ANTIFA when planning their next attack.


----------



## tjkarch60 (Jul 14, 2017)

denner said:


> Yes, we should all vote for Biden because the left mob/blm/antifa, etc... is too intimidating and violent, and we just don't want anymore violence and destruction. Trump is going to win by the largest landslide in U.S. history, get ready, I know I am! Trump on Mt. Rushmore now! In other words the left socialist/communist's know they can't win constitutionally at the ballot box so they will intimidate with violence and destruction, just like any ole run of the mill socialist/communist/marxist/dictatorship.


President Trump will get reelected ONLY IF WE VOTE! If you do not vote, then you just voted for Harris/biden. (not typo). Get out and vote and tell all your friends to vote!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Jeb Stuart said:


> You forgot, defunding the Police. And in Virginia, it is getting even worse. Gov. Blackface just reduced the charge of assualting a police officer, Fire Fighters, EMT's and even judges from a felony to a simple misdemeanor. A big HIGH FIVE given by the BLM and ANTIFA when planning their next attack.


You gotta get rid of that fool. Sad situation, but Washington DC is taking over the North Eastern section of your state.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

We can't get rid of him. He is the BLM leader in Virginia and he owns the demographic vote. He promised them every freebie in the book to get elected and that is all they cared about. And he is doing nothing but using them as pawns to advance his own career.
He really is disgusting. I hate to even look at that smart a** face and expression he always seem to have.
When Lucas was notified of a arrest warrant, he was the first out of the box to SCREAM RACISM!


----------

